# Sharp puppy nails



## Chikyuu (May 1, 2010)

River's getting some pretty long, sharp nails. And Normal clippers I notice tend to leave the ends cut straight, which still means they're jagged and sharp. Any help for smoothing and dulling doggy nails?


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Dremeling or filing with a emery board will help.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Agreed, regarding dremeling. And puppyhood is a good age to start. There's a nice tutorial under the "links" tab on this webpage: http://www.bestfriendsddc.com/


----------

